# So, say I wanted to start a story hour...



## MerakSpielman (Nov 13, 2002)

I haven't lurked in this nook of enworld much. 
Are there processes and procedures to start up your own story hour? 
Do you just post like I am now? 
What's with the "new archiving method" thread? 
What does it mean to archive your story hour? Is that so it won't get pruned?

Forgive the newbie-questions please.


----------



## Enkhidu (Nov 13, 2002)

In a nutshell:

Post up the story hour at will, just like starting a new thread. I would suggest making sure your formatting is easy to read (spaces between paragraphs, etc.)

The "New Archiving Method" is just as simple as uplaoding a document. Follow the directions in the StoryHour area of www.enworld.org and you'll be fine. In fact, unless you already have the story hour written, you won't need to worry about it for a while.

Archiving a Story hour actually helps in a number of ways - it keeps an uninterrupted version (usually in Word format, or something similar) of your story hour available for others to download. Also, if the Story hour has run it's course, you can archive it there permanantly so that people don't have to keep searching for the thread.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rel (Nov 14, 2002)

Geez, Enk, you forgot to tell Merak the most important rule of all!

See Merak, everybody here at the Story Hour forum secretly agrees that Enkhidu and I have two of the best threads in the Forum.  So they've instituted a new rule that whenever you post an update to your own thread, you also have to come to our Story Hours and post a comment of some sort too.

I know it might be inconvenient sometimes, but those are the Rules! (as far as you know)


----------



## Dr Midnight (Nov 15, 2002)

He's just kidding, Merak. 

The truth of that is that you're required to read the KNIGHTS OF SPELLFORGE KEEP thread and post there, so your story hour will be as well-written and insightful as possible. The KoSK thread also helps you to maintain humility, as it will regularly remind you of your place: Should you start getting cocky, the KoSK story hour is there to show you what REAL writing skills, drama, and adventure are like. 

It's not so much about lording it over you... it's just showing you where the bar of excellence is set.


----------



## Victim (Nov 15, 2002)

To post a story hour, you follow the exact same procedure you used to start this thread, except that you'd fill the grey box where the text appears with the story.  There's no requirements or anything, like having to send in a writing sample.  Even I could start a story hour.

Lately, people have been editing the thread title to show when the story has last been updated.


----------



## Sniktch (Nov 15, 2002)

> The KoSK thread also helps you to maintain humility, as it will regularly remind you of your place: Should you start getting cocky, the KoSK story hour is there to show you what REAL writing skills, drama, and adventure are like.




Whoah, calm down there, big guy.

Remember, and I quote, "It rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets Celtavian."


----------



## Dr Midnight (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey, I don't make the rules around here. If Morrus doesn't want anyone writing a story hour without referring to the KoSK SH, that's hardly MY fault, is it? 
 
That's right... PUT THE %^&*ING LOTION IN THE BASKET!
Where'd I write that damned "or else it gets Celtavian" thing again??


----------



## Sniktch (Nov 15, 2002)

It was in Ziona's CotSQ thread, I believe.  And darn you, its been stuck in my head since I read it!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks folks! It'll be a few months before the new campaign starts, but maybe I'll post the current dungeon the characters in the current campaign are going through - the last dungeon in the campaign. It can stand on its own, I think, and will serve as a sort of "practice" story hour for me. 


Yes, I think I'll do that. Stand by. It'll show up within the week.


----------



## Tuerny (Nov 18, 2002)

You also might want to make sure your group is stabilized and is unlikely to suddently end before you start your Story Hour. 

I have tried to start a story hour a few times only to see the campaign that was based around the Story Hour end for some reason or another. Its almost reached the point where I am just not going to try it again. Its unfair to both me , in writing the Story Hour, and my readers, who might lost in trust in me as my story hours periodically disappear, for this to keep happening so I think I am just about done.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 18, 2002)

No worries. I've been with this group for about a year and a half, and before me, they'd been gaming together for around 10 years. Our people don't leave a campaign unless they move to a different city.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 18, 2002)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *No worries. I've been with this group for about a year and a half, and before me, they'd been gaming together for around 10 years. Our people don't leave a campaign unless they move to a different city. *




Good Luck with your Story Hour, Merak.  I think you'll find that there are different stories with different approaches, some more artistic, some more war-story, and others just amusing table-tales.  My word of advice to you: do it because you enjoy it and want to share an amusing story.  Don't let the story hour be anything than what you want it to be.

My group uses our story hour for historical reference just as much as sharing an amusing tale.  XP debates amongst the players are almost always settled by checking our story hour, where such info is archived.  Some do not prefer this approach, and would rather read a story that is an interpetation of a game....that's good, too.

There are no bad story hours here, just underappreciated ones.  Enjoy.


----------

